# Which Fantasy/Scifi Character Are You?



## Teir (Sep 22, 2005)

Something like this has probably already been done but I thought it was cool so check it out...........http://www.tk421.net/character/


I got to be Elrond first....
_A stern yet benevolent organizer who often knows best, your wits are keenly fixed on aiding efforts you deem worthy._

I did it again and got Aragorn...
_Putting your appointed path ahead of any inner conflicts, you make your own rules for the benefit of all._

It does not just cover LOTR but a large range of SFF characters...enjoy


----------



## FelineEyes (Sep 22, 2005)

I got Aragorn.  Cool.
Putting your appointed path ahead of any inner conflicts, you make your own rules for the benefit of all.
_If my life or death I can protect you, I will._


----------



## finvarre (Sep 22, 2005)

I got Jean-Luc Picard. I loved Star Trek when I was a kid, but now would probably prefer a LoTR character . 

Ah well..


----------



## Spook (Sep 22, 2005)

http://www.tk421.net/character/yoda.html

Yoda. Can't complain about that! I get to use my Jedi Powers for good. Like sticking the kettle on in the Kitchen while I'm still sat watching the football in the living room.


----------



## mikeo (Sep 22, 2005)

Sweet - I'm Kosh!

http://www.tk421.net/character/kosh.html

A reclusive seer shrouded in riddles, you reveal very little and only what is deemed congruent with your plans.

_Understanding is a three edged sword. Your side, their side, and the truth.

_Muhaha!


----------



## Oxman (Sep 23, 2005)

Hmmmmm....Interesting. I'm Anakin Skywalker!
So I'm a fairly wooden character, but on the plus side I get to become one of the baddest of bad-asses throughout the galaxy! Woo! 
Where do I trade in my jeep for a podracer?!

"Struggling for self-assurance over hidden angst, you are highly adept and full of surprises.
_I find your lack of faith disturbing."_


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 23, 2005)

I might have to get rid of my Sword !!

*Galadriel* - a rare combination of wisdom and humility, while serenely dominating your environment you selflessley use your powers to care for others.

Even the smallest person can change the course of the future.

How did they know I'm not very tall?


----------



## Paradox 99 (Sep 23, 2005)

Awsome! I'm Marcus Cole from B5  
I hope I get to play with a kewl Mimbari Staff or fly a white star!
http://www.tk421.net/character/marcus.html
An honest and chivalrous adventurer that pursues just causes, you would sacrifice much to help others.

_I am a Ranger. We walk in the dark places no others will enter. We stand on the bridge and no-one may pass. We live for the One, we die for the One._


----------



## [AS] Eagle (Sep 23, 2005)

Huh....I am Gandalf.  Never would of guessed that one.


----------



## MoonLover (Sep 23, 2005)

Hehehe, I'm Obi-Wan Kenobi. Cool and wise, but destined for the nasty end of a lightsaber, I suppose.

Karen


----------



## Rane Longfox (Sep 23, 2005)

Severus Snape 

An enigmatic recluse with a mysterious past and even stranger loyalties, you are an intensely serious presence.

Intensely serious? Like heck


----------



## nixie (Sep 23, 2005)

Elrond


----------



## iratebeaver (Sep 23, 2005)

i got spock i knew it. cool.


----------



## Salazar (Sep 24, 2005)

Anakin Skywalker

Struggling for self-assurance over hidden angst, you are highly adept and full of surprises.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Sep 24, 2005)

Watto!!?? - that's it, this contest is rigged, I'm outta here! 





Mischievous and self-interested, you are happy to take from others whatever matches your cunning interests.
_Mind tricks don't work on me. Only money!_


----------



## kaneda (Sep 24, 2005)

woot! 

*James T. Kirk*






  An impassioned commander with more respect for individuals than for authority,  you have a no-holds-barred approach to life and its obstacles.

_I don't believe in the no-win scenario.
_


----------



## Pyan (Sep 24, 2005)

*Anakin Skywalker*






Struggling for self-assurance over hidden angst, you are highly adept and full of surprises.

Now, where are those younglings.....


----------



## sanityassassin (Sep 24, 2005)

*Gandalf*




  A wandering spirit caring for a multitude of just concerns, you are an instrumental  power in many of the causes around you.

_And so am I, very dangerous: more dangerous than anything you will ever meet, unless you are brought alive before the seat of the Dark Lord._


----------



## Animaiden (Sep 25, 2005)

w00t!  I'm Inigo Montoya.

A likeable character with a lust for life, you do what gets you by while continually pursuing your own intrests.

_Hello, my name is Inigo Montoya.  You killed my father, prepare to die._


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Sep 26, 2005)

Neat! I'm Picard, too!

An accomplished diplomat who can virtually do no wrong, you sometimes know it is best to rely on the council of others while holding the reins.

_There are some words which I have known since I was a schoolboy.  "With the first link, the chain is forged. The first speech censored, the  first thought forbidden, the first freedom denied, chains us all irrevocably."  These words were uttered by Judge Aaron Satie -- as a wisdom, and warning. The  first time any man's freedom is trodden on, we're all damaged._


----------



## kyektulu (Sep 26, 2005)

*I am Galadriel. 


*


----------



## Rosemary (Sep 27, 2005)

Hey, we're two of a kind!


----------



## zorcarepublic (Sep 27, 2005)

*Marcus Cole*






An honest and chivalrous adventurer that pursues just causes, you would sacrifice much to help others.

_I am a Ranger. We walk in the dark places no others will enter. We stand on the bridge and no-one may pass. We live for the One, we die for the One._


----------



## kyektulu (Oct 2, 2005)

*It comes as no suprise to me Rosemary! 


 How are you dear?

Ps. I reply to your pm soon. 
*


----------



## Taltos (Oct 4, 2005)

I got Lt. Commander Data - probably a fair result.


----------



## amara (Oct 9, 2005)

I got Gandalf hehehe


----------



## shandril (Oct 9, 2005)

im Galadriel...hmmmm

Possessing a rare combination of wisdom and humility, while serenely dominating your environment you selflessly use your powers to care for others.

_Even the smallest person can change the course of the future._


----------



## littlemissattitude (Oct 9, 2005)

Galadriel.

Hmmm.  Interesting.


----------



## Jonzey (Oct 12, 2005)

*James T. Kirk*





An impassioned commander with more respect for individuals than for authority, you have a no-holds-barred approach to life and its obstacles.

_I don't believe in the no-win scenario._

Heh, cool.


----------



## Syn (Oct 17, 2005)

i got an Elrond...i mean Elrond the one of a kind.
however before when i previously did the test i got Farimir


----------



## Robin (Oct 18, 2005)

I got Marcus Cole!  He's a bit of a smartmouth, and I can relate to that. 

I really wanted to be Kosh.  _Yes._


----------



## stencyl (Oct 19, 2005)

Yoda, I am...


----------



## A1ien (Oct 19, 2005)

I cant believe it. I got Wesley Crusher. I have to say, I'm a bit disappointed...


----------



## graylon-dunnings (Oct 24, 2005)

I would probably be KPax Vulcon Series: The Warrior Bot.

I came across the saga on some wierd blog.
http://www.kpaxvulconseries.blogspot.com/

Its some of the most talented Sci/Fi - humor I have ever come across. Check it out.


----------



## Treikayan (Oct 30, 2005)

*Aragorn*






Putting your appointed path ahead of any inner conflicts, you make your own rules for the benefit of all.

_If my life or death I can protect you, I will._

Aragorn is a character in the Middle-Earth universe. There is a description of him at TheOneRing.net.


----------



## andy_ice (Oct 30, 2005)

hmmm.....is this a good thing :S


----------



## Anfeidrol (Nov 1, 2005)

Anakin Skywalker

Struggling for self-assurance over hidden angst, you are highly adept and full of surprises.

I find your lack of faith disturbing.

Anakin Skywalker is a character in the Star Wars universe. The Star Wars Databank profiles his life story.



*scratches head* (is this a good thing or bad?)


----------



## GOLLUM (Nov 1, 2005)

Well I got the same as my buddy Knivesout and Finvarre....

*Jean-Luc Picard*

_*An accomplished diplomat who can virtually do no wrong, you sometimes know it is best to rely on the council of others while holding the reins.*_

_There are some words which I have known since I was a schoolboy. "With the first link, the chain is forged. The first speech censored, the first thought forbidden, the first freedom denied, chains us all irrevocably." These words were uttered by Judge Aaron Satie -- as a wisdom, and warning. The first time any man's freedom is trodden on, we're all damaged._

Jean-Luc is a character in the Star Trek universe.


----------



## Marky Lazer (Nov 1, 2005)

Now seeing Hugo Weaving, on a side note, wouldn't it be hilarious if Elrond would say (in whatever scene): "Mister Elessar..."


----------



## GrownUp (Nov 2, 2005)

I'm "John Sheridan". But I don't watch Babylon 5 so I don't know what that means.


I'll assume it means that I'm marvellous.


----------



## Paul Darcy (Nov 3, 2005)

I like Tea - Earl Grey - Hot!

You can guess the rest I think.


----------



## essy (Dec 14, 2005)

*Obi-Wan Kenobi*

_The Force can have a strong influence on the weak-minded._


----------



## lizzybob (Dec 14, 2005)

*




*

YAY!!! 

A brave and loyal associate full of optimism, you remain true to your friends and their efforts, to whatever end.
_But in the end, it's only a passing thing, this shadow. Even darkness must pass. A new day will come. And when the sun shines it will shine out the clearer._


----------



## Sibeling (Dec 15, 2005)

I got Watto! Darn, that's what a person gets for answering questions honestly.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Dec 20, 2005)

Listen, I'M Spartacus!!!




Wait, no......


----------



## HieroGlyph (Dec 20, 2005)

Edit: OK, I settle for Arithon Tiers sFfalenn.


----------



## Psychogirl (Dec 21, 2005)

Sweet!
I got Gandalf!


----------



## Asariel (Dec 22, 2005)

Looks like I got Aragorn... Im alright with that... could almost say they were right ^^


----------



## Teir (Jan 2, 2006)

HieroGlyph said:
			
		

> Edit: OK, I settle for Arithon Tiers sFfalenn.


 
ah my friend, if only that were an option


----------



## Omega (Jan 2, 2006)

*Delenn*


  Devoutly dedicated to helping lead others to glory, you are a strong, supportive,  and spiritual caregiver.
_Summoned, I take the place that has been prepared for me._
 Delenn is a character in the Babylon 5 universe. You can read her biography  at the Worlds of  JMS fansite.



So I've suddenly changed gender.


----------



## cornelius (Jan 2, 2006)

James T. Kirk? huh?

Aragorn, that's better!

is there an in between?


----------



## Shyknight (Jan 3, 2006)

Princess Leia? /.....what the hell? I WISH  I looked that good in a bikini lol...sheesh who wrote this thing? lol


----------



## SukiTrek (Jan 3, 2006)

*Princess Leia*





A strong-willed herald of causes against injustice, you passionately strive  to right the wrongs around you.
_Somebody has to save our skins!_


----------



## Shyknight (Jan 3, 2006)

^5 Suki....you go sister!!!


----------



## Hosato (Jan 7, 2006)

Sweet!  I got Elrond!

A stern yet benevolent organizer who often knows best, your wits are keenly fixed on aiding efforts you deem worthy.

_Now at this last we must take a hard road, a road unforseen. There lies our hope, if hope it be. To walk into peril to Mordor. _


----------



## Adasunshine (Jan 12, 2006)

I got Jean-Luc Picard and I'm not even a Trekkie!!

_An accomplished diplomat who can virtually do no wrong, you sometimes know it is best to rely on the council of others while holding the reins._


xx


----------



## Gwydion (Jan 16, 2006)

kool. yoda and bobba fett for me!


----------



## Dean (Jan 19, 2006)

In the early, lets see was it outer limits? the episode was called "To serve man" a twist on words where the aliens are scooping us up to visit their home world, and appear as the main course at their tables. The guy that tells the story is aboard the last ship to depart before the reasearcher deceipher's that the Book they were given as a calling card,  was,,,, a cookbook!!! 
Eat sur, we wouldnt want you to lose weight on your journey....
I feel like that sometimes, like its almost over anyway....


----------



## chrispenycate (Jan 19, 2006)

Dean said:
			
		

> In the early, lets see was it outer limits? the episode was called "To serve man" a twist on words where the aliens are scooping us up to visit their home world, and appear as the main course at their tables. The guy that tells the story is aboard the last ship to depart before the reasearcher deceipher's that the Book they were given as a calling card,  was,,,, a cookbook!!!
> Eat sur, we wouldnt want you to lose weight on your journey....
> I feel like that sometimes, like its almost over anyway....


"To serve man" was a short story by Damon Knight published in 1950 (I had it filed in my memory as William Tenn(from "of all possible worlds" - I must have read the two collections at about the same time and no, it wasn't in 1950, I didn't start reading sci-fi until '56 or '57)  
That's not what I came her to say - I was going to point out that this thread was following a certain - oh, who cares? I've probably slowed it more than you have, by now.


----------



## HieroGlyph (Jan 19, 2006)

chrispenycate said:
			
		

> ...and no, it wasn't in 1950...


I near spilt my coffee and missed the immediate following admission! *chuckles* Apologies with all due respect, Sir, but it was my imagination of your dialogue and the momentary indignation 
Whats wrong with 1950? A nice whole digit. The centre of somewhere and whole bunch of connotations!?!

Today I'm mostly *Mark Remillard.*


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Jan 20, 2006)

Yoda...heh wierd


----------



## edott (Jan 21, 2006)

some how i got Yoda

http://www.tk421.net/character/yoda.html

I expected this not.


----------



## Dark Cardinal (Jan 31, 2006)

I'm Data from Star Trek


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 9, 2006)

I'm Captain Kirk.  So is my mother.  (Is that why I have a thing for Spock?)

My husband took the test twice.  The first time, he was Anakin Skywalker.  The second, he was Roy Baty from _Bladerunner_.  I find this . . . disturbing.


----------



## hermi-nomi (Apr 9, 2006)

No way! Absolutly no way! I don't beliveeeeeeeeee it!'

I had some doubts over a couple of the questions and as a result I am; 






_*Obi-Wan Kenobi*





With the prowess of a seasoned samurai and the wisdom of a wizard, you try to do the sort of things that root out evil.
The Force can have a strong influence on the weak-minded.
Obi-Wan is a character in the Star Wars universe. The Star Wars Databank has his profile.
_So ... I retook the quiz and answered a couple of the questions differently ...and got the same b**ody answer!! Obi Wan Kenobi! I ahven't even watched Star Wars since I was a kid (Ouch ~ hey, don't throw things ~ no, not even rotton tomatoes!) '_The Force can have a strong influence on the weak-minded' ~_ what the hell does htat mean?


----------



## genisis2 (Apr 10, 2006)

*Elrond*






 A stern yet benevolent organizer who often knows best, your wits are keenly fixed on aiding efforts you deem worthy.
_Now at this last we must take a hard road, a road unforseen. There lies our hope, if hope it be. To walk into peril to Mordor.  This I can live with _


----------



## Nesacat (Apr 10, 2006)

Princess Leia ... A strong-willed herald of causes against injustice, you passionately strive  to right the wrongs around you.

I never saw this coming ... wierd


----------



## An8el (Apr 20, 2006)

Yeah, evidently Galadriel is the most common personage to get. 
http://www.tk421.net/character/stats.html

I got Aragorn. No wonder I liked his character so much...as well as the actor.


----------



## Teir (Apr 20, 2006)

An8el said:
			
		

> as well as the actor.


----------



## Prefx (Apr 21, 2006)

*Qui-Gon Jinn*






 A strong presence who organizes efforts yet shuns consensus, you strive to educate others for the benefit of your causes.
_Don't center on your anxiety, Obi-Wan. Keep your concentration on the here and now where it belongs._


----------



## Carolyn Hill (Apr 21, 2006)

Poking around on the Chronicles Network seems to have affected my personality!

I used to be James Kirk, but I took the test again today and am now  . . . WORF?!

"A somber tactician who keeps emotional flares in check, you bravely refuse to back down when fighting for matters of honor.

Perhaps today is a good day to die!"

What the heck is going on?


----------



## hugo (Apr 21, 2006)

I think  I would  be Mike Moorcock's Elric moody but heroic and that sword Stormbringer


----------



## An8el (Apr 22, 2006)

Yeah, if you could pick one of the characters, who would you take - as opposed to which one does the test say you are...?

I'd rather take Viggo Mortensen.
Ah, but I probably identify most with Susan Ivanova from B5


----------



## star.torturer (Jun 14, 2006)

i got DATA

im not very amused


----------



## j d worthington (Jun 14, 2006)

star.torturer said:
			
		

> i got DATA
> 
> im not very amused


Still searching for that sense of humor, are you Commander?


----------



## BookStop (Jun 14, 2006)

I think I am the first to get Samwise - nice, heroic, and a sweetie - that's me

If I got to choose - hmm - Inigo Montoya sure is fun


----------



## heron (Jun 15, 2006)

Galadriel- i'll tell you this, i am not bloody happy


----------



## Tau Zero (Jun 15, 2006)

OK, i got Wesley.  I guess it's a compliment.  

*Wesley Crusher*





A brilliant learner with a knack for almost everything, you choose to spend your efforts in the pursuit of travels that extend your own potential.
_Maybe I am sick of following rules and regulations!_


----------



## sonofstan (Jun 15, 2006)

Agent Smith.


----------



## tiny99 (Jun 17, 2006)

Unbelievable.....I ended up being the fellow out of the Mos Eisley cantina in Star Wars, you know the chap with the squashed up face who gives Luke a bit of grief at the bar,.........I'm him!!


----------



## Kettricken (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm Galadriel... "Possessing a rare combination of wisdom and humility, while serenely dominating your environment you selflessly use your powers to care for others."
Wish I _had_ powers...


----------



## Alurny (Jun 21, 2006)

*Cool! I'm Elvish! I knew it!
*

*
*

*Legolas Greenleaf*







  A naturally skilled companion to those around you, you earnestly use your prowess  out of concern to those you care about.
_This forest is old. Very old. Full of memory... and anger._


----------



## The DeadMan (Sep 15, 2006)

*Palpatine! *A mastermind of maneuvering surrounding forces, you care little for the concerns of those in your way.
_Everything is proceeding as I have foreseen_


----------



## philoSCIFI (Sep 15, 2006)

Delenn

Devoutly dedicated to helping lead others to glory, you are a strong, supportive, and spiritual caregiver.

Summoned, I take the place that has been prepared for me.

Delenn is a character in the Babylon 5 universe.


----------



## carrie221 (Sep 15, 2006)

I got Aragorn...
Putting your appointed path ahead of any inner conflicts, you make your own rules for the benefit of all.
_If my life or death I can protect you, I will._


----------



## dustinzgirl (Sep 17, 2006)

I did this last year too, and got raistlin. I took it this year again, and got raistlin. And he is one of my favorite characters ever, so that makes sense. 

An intensely private individual that chooses actions with care, you strive to further your own skills and powers.
_This happens because I choose it to happen!_
 Raistlin is a character in the Dragonlance universe. 


how do I make the image thingy work?


----------



## THWDP (Sep 18, 2006)

AGENT SMITH 

With a coolly measured demeanor and adaptive thinking, you enforce your will on others using your multitude of abilities.
_Do you hear that, Mister Anderson? That is the sound of inevitability._
Agent Smith is a character in The Matrix series.

I think I had better rethink some of my answers??!!!


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 18, 2006)

Hmmm, well.
This, not expecting was I.

*Yoda*





A venerated sage with vast power and knowledge, you gently guide forces around you while serving as a champion of the light.
_Judge me by my size, do you? And well you should not - for my ally is the Force. And a powerful ally it is. Life creates it, makes it grow. Its energy surrounds us, and binds us. Luminescent beings are we, not this crude matter! You must feel the Force around you, everywhere._


----------



## Mouse (Sep 18, 2006)

*Raistlin Majere*






 An intensely private individual that chooses actions with care, you strive to further your own skills and powers.
_This happens because I choose it to happen!_

This is me apparently! I have no idea who this is, but he looks kinda cool!


----------



## Alia (Sep 18, 2006)

This is so me!!! I love it, if Aragon was only a woman!

*Aragorn*





Putting your appointed path ahead of any inner conflicts, you make your own rules for the benefit of all.
_If my life or death I can protect you, I will._
Aragorn is a character in the Middle-Earth universe. There is a description of him at TheOneRing.net.
If you enjoyed taking this survey and wish to help advertise it and your results, you can use the code below on your site. You are welcome to copy the image to your own Web space.
<p><a href="http://www.tk421.net/character/"><img src="http://www.tk421.net/character/aragorn.jpg" width="191" height="233" style="border-color:#f8f8ff;" border="2" alt="Which Fantasy/SciFi Character Are You?" /></a></p>


----------



## Coops (Sep 19, 2006)

I would make a great android


----------



## Joel007 (Sep 20, 2006)

Mouse said:
			
		

> *Raistlin Majere*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Raistlin is a physically weak but magicly powerful mage from the dragonlance chronicles if i remember correctly. My favorite character out of those books


----------



## Mouse (Sep 20, 2006)

Ok, thanks! Magically powerfull mage sounds good to me!! Not too sure on physically weak though!!!


----------



## Memnoch (Sep 27, 2006)

*Lord Voldemort*






 A cunning and powerful force with strong convictions, you have no qualms about acting divisively when needed.
_Avada Kedavra!_

_OH DEAR!!!!! Thats a worry lol_


----------



## Redhawk (Sep 28, 2006)

hmmm...well...first I came up as Galadriel...then answering mostly the same with a few minor changes that I also agreed with...I'm Aragorn...
Guess I'm in touch with both my aspects....
lmao


----------



## KJS (Sep 28, 2006)

I always liked to be Rulke from the view from the mirror


----------



## SmoothasSilk (Sep 28, 2006)

I got Delenn, I never even heard of her!


----------



## Sketti (Oct 1, 2006)

G'Kar from B5! Lol  

I like G'Kar >__<


----------



## The Ace (Oct 4, 2006)

SmoothasSilk said:
			
		

> I got Delenn, I never even heard of her!


 
 Worryingly, so did I, an alien woman  !! Although I admire her deeply as a character, going to bed with Bruce Boxleitner gives me the boak.


----------



## ScottSF (Oct 5, 2006)

I got Worf!  I would never have thought I was a Worf but I do have some of is wound up repressed tension.


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Oct 5, 2006)

Apparently I'm Marcus Cole from Babylon 5. I've never even seen that show.


----------



## erratikmind (Oct 9, 2006)

haha this is fun


----------



## Loner (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm Yoda! That is so cool and unexpected! 

"A venerated sage with vast power and knowledge, you gently guide forces around you while serving as a champion of the light."


----------



## Harpo (Oct 11, 2006)

apparently I am Obi Wan Kenobi


----------



## manephelien (Oct 16, 2006)

"Bones" McCoy. 

An intent healer with a strong temper, you are often the voice of compassion  when it comes to the concerns of others.
_I'm a doctor, not a bricklayer!_


----------



## nj1 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Palpatine*






A mastermind of maneuvering surrounding forces, you care little for the concerns of those in your way.
_Everything is proceeding as I have foreseen._
Palpatine is a character in the Star Wars universe. The Star Wars Databank has his profile.

????? Sorry but who the heck is that?????


----------



## Talysia (Jul 12, 2008)

Apparently I'm Galadriel.  That came as somewhat of a surprise, although a nice one.

*Galadriel*





Possessing a rare combination of wisdom and humility, while serenely dominating your environment you selflessly use your powers to care for others.
_Even the smallest person can change the course of the future._


----------



## Marcus15 (Jul 13, 2008)

You are most wise, oh internet quiz site!

Well, it said Elrond from LOTR but the code won't post, just this
V
<p><a href="


----------



## Marcus15 (Jul 14, 2008)

<p><a href="

Oh I give up!!


----------



## Highlander II (Jul 15, 2008)

Apparently I match Jean-Luc Picard.  Really could be a lot worse.  Though, my temper is a smidge hotter than his.


----------



## ushumgal (Jul 23, 2008)

*Marcus Cole*




An honest and chivalrous adventurer that pursues just causes, you would sacrifice much to help others.

_I am a Ranger. We walk in the dark places no others will enter. We stand on the bridge and no-one may pass. We live for the One, we die for the One._

WTF?!?! Honest and chivalrous? My least favorite B5 character!?!? Where did that come from?? XD

Reminds me of the dictator test - I was hoping I'd get Castro, but ended up with Stalin... Bah!


----------



## ratsy (Jul 30, 2008)

Raistlin Majere

i have never read those books


----------



## Reading_fanatic (Jul 31, 2008)

Data:A controlled personality with a vast range of skills and behavior, you are  often intrigued by the people and places surrounding you.


----------



## Celeritas (Jul 31, 2008)

I got Data. 

which makes perfect sense as I often wonder what it's like to be human.....a normal human anyway..


----------



## mosaix (Aug 1, 2008)

*John Sheridan*






  An experienced survivor who has maneuvered around many obstacles, you are looked  up to by those who rely on your good judgment.
_In the last few years, we've stumbled. We stumbled at the death of  the president, the war, and on and on. When you stumble a lot you tend to look  at your feet. Now we have to make people lift their eyes back to the horizon and  see the line of ancestors behind us saying, "Make my life have meaning,"  and to our inheritors before us saying, "create the world we will live in."_
 John is a character in the Babylon 5 universe. You can read his biography at  the Worlds of  JMS fansite.


----------



## Antubis (Oct 19, 2008)

http://www.tk421.net/character/gandalf.jpg

Gandalf

A wandering spirit caring for a multitude of just concerns, you are an instrumental power in many of the causes around you.
_And so am I, very dangerous: more dangerous than anything you will ever meet, unless you are brought alive before the seat of the Dark Lord._

I was Delenn the last time I took this quiz. I seem to have become "more dangerous than anything you will ever meet"..


----------



## Reading_fanatic (Oct 20, 2008)

Retook the test
*Boromir*

With good intentions but misunderstood motives, you are a  hardy, if somewhat unreliable, companion.
_
I ask only for the strength to defend my people!_

this sounds more like me.


----------



## Constantine Opal (Nov 3, 2008)

I was Legolas... hmmmmn. I've never wanted to snog myself till now.


----------



## Lysalis (Nov 3, 2008)

Cool, I'm Elrond


A stern yet benevolent organizer who often knows best, your wits are keenly fixed on aiding efforts you deem worthy.




Constantine Opal said:


> I was Legolas... hmmmmn. I've never wanted to snog myself till now.


 
*lol* I would feel tempted, too, were I you


----------



## sci-fi girl (Nov 6, 2008)

*Anakin Skywalker*






  Struggling for self-assurance over hidden angst, you are highly adept and full of surprises.
_I find your lack of faith disturbing._
 Anakin Skywalker is a character in the Star Wars universe. The Star Wars Databank profiles his life story.

Quite surprising Oo


----------



## Werewoman (Nov 15, 2008)

*Yoda*


A venerated sage with vast power and knowledge, you gently guide forces around you while serving as a champion of the light.
_Judge me by my size, do you? And well you should not - for my ally is the Force. And a powerful ally it is. Life creates it, makes it grow. Its energy surrounds us, and binds us. Luminescent beings are we, not this crude matter! You must feel the Force around you, everywhere._

_Great....I'm a muppet._


----------



## the smiling weirwood (Nov 15, 2008)

I took this test again more than two years later (that span of time scares me) and got: 
http://www.tk421.net/character/picard.jpg

An accomplished diplomat who can virtually do no wrong, you sometimes know it is best to rely on the council of others while holding the reins.
_There are some words which I have known since I was a schoolboy.  "With the first link, the chain is forged. The first speech censored, the  first thought forbidden, the first freedom denied, chains us all irrevocably."  These words were uttered by Judge Aaron Satie -- as a wisdom, and warning. The  first time any man's freedom is trodden on, we're all damaged._


----------

